

Go Version 1 now on App Engine - luriel
http://googleappengine.blogspot.com.au/2012/03/go-version-1-now-on-app-engine.html

======
jasonkester
Whenever an article about App Engine comes through here, I find myself having
a strange reaction. It's a mix of surprise and curiosity. Surprise to find
that AppEngine is still something that Google's putting effort into, and
Curiosity as to who is actually using it anymore.

I would have thought that by now AppEngine would have already cycled through
all the developers who were ever curious about it and sent them down the
Official AppEngine Cycle: Curiosity, Enjoyment, Frustration, Understanding,
Enjoyment, Frustration, Disbelief, Anger, Regret, Searching, Toil, then Relief
(with the last few steps being part of the migration off of AppEngine and
finally the knowledge that you're finally done with it for good.)

In short, I thought we'd all been burned by it already. I honestly can't
imagine where they hope to find the next crop of developers from.

~~~
bane
There's an entire class of web apps that works really well on GAE and despite
the pricing changes can still be cheaper to run than the alternatives.

I'll put our own app out there <http://www.eggtweeter.com> as an example. It's
the kind of app that needs exactly what GAE is offering in terms of
scalability, requires no maintenance of any kind, we've never had to even
_think_ about infrastructure etc.

All that being said, yes there are compelling reasons to use another platform
for different kinds of apps. We have some ideas for another web app that would
be incredibly difficult on GAE and would probably fit in AWS or Heroku's stack
better. But for what we need for eggtweeter, GAE seems to actually be a
superior choice.

~~~
yahelc
Here, here.

My app, <http://sharedcount.com>, serves ~100 million API calls a month off of
AppEngine, for ~$40/month (or the equivalent of a mid-size MediaTemple virtual
server).

~~~
kristianp
s/Here, here/Hear, hear/g

------
Estragon
Anyone know whether go can compile to NaCl binaries? I'm finding contradictory
claims about this, and no detailed instructions about how to do it.

~~~
pjmlp
It used to be part of the early releases, but was eventually dropped of.

You can easily find this information if you search on the gonuts mailing list.

~~~
Estragon
Thanks, that makes sense of the contradictory info.

------
fluorid
I an a Rails dev and want to try something new for web development. Tempted to
try Node/express or Go with one of the given frameworks. How do they compare?

~~~
dagw
Honestly by far the biggest difference between the two is the difference in
underlying language. Assuming you already know JavaScript the big question you
should be asking yourself (depending slightly on what other languages you
already know) is, "do I want to learn a completely new language, with a rather
different way of doing things". The answer to this question is far more
relevant than any differences or similarities in frameworks.

~~~
luriel
Other differences include: Go actually scales in multi-core systems and
completely avoids callback-hell.

Also learning to is much simpler than learning JavaScript, there are fewer
pitfalls and reading the spec is easy.

------
speg
Neat... Do the templates still use jinja? How does that work..

~~~
luriel
Go is not Python, and Go has its own templates package as part of the stdlib
(but others also exist):

<http://golang.org/pkg/text/template/>

